# Just received a 'new' HD DVR, and it's an HR21-100. Should I be upset



## BoB3K (Jul 9, 2007)

I just ordered a new HD DVR receiver (and paid $200 for it!) and what I got in the mail is an HR21-100. Isnt' that like 4 models ago? They're up to the HR24 aren't they? It even has those damn converter cables for the new MPEG4 HD format.

I'm POed! (I think)

I'm going to call and yell at someone for sending me the 4 models ago version of their equipment.

But, I though I'd check with the experts here first to make sure I have my facts straight.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

BoB3K said:


> I just ordered a new HD DVR receiver (and paid $200 for it!) and what I got in the mail is an HR21-100. Isnt' that like 4 models ago? They're up to the HR24 aren't they? It even has those damn converter cables for the new MPEG4 HD format.
> 
> I'm POed! (I think)
> 
> ...


The only way to be assured of getting a HR24 HD DVR is to buy one from Solid Signal.


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't want to make you feel worse, but personally I would NOT be happy. That said, not sure what, if anything, you can do about it. They always say you get whatever they give you. Is it a replacement for one that broke down, or did it make you start a new 2-year contract? I just upgraded a SD receiver and was fortunate to get the HR24-200. Not sure what you can do at this point...


----------



## BoB3K (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, so, DTV, worst service ever? I don't really blame the CR, although I do feel bad for her. Apparently DTV _can not_ ship you a certain model, and I mean can not, there is no way to get a manager or anyone to tag an order that this customer is pissed so please send them out one off of the front of the queue.

And worse then that she claimed I had to cancel my order to send out a new one, before telling me I had to then fully reoder giving her all of my CC info again on the phone,which I refused to do (I'm not overly paranoid about that kind of stuff, but at this point I was getting very pissed and I would have to go dig up my wallet and everything.). So now I have a old receiver that directv _can not_ replace and I can't even install it because it has been canceled.

I would say worst service ever, but I've dealt with Timer Warner in the past.

This is really almost enough to make me cancel the whole service. I've already canceled NFL Ticket this year, and really don't have a whole lot left invested in them.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BoB3K said:


> I just ordered a new HD DVR receiver (and paid $200 for it!) and what I got in the mail is an HR21-100. Isnt' that like 4 models ago? They're up to the HR24 aren't they? It even has those damn converter cables for the new MPEG4 HD format.
> 
> I'm POed! (I think)
> 
> ...


In effect, you spent $200 to lease a working DVR. Does it work? If so, you really have no reason to be upset. Would it have been nice to get an HR24? Sure, I suppose, but you're just renting a receiver from them and the most important thing is if it performs the required functions adequately. I have a couple HR21's and they work great.


----------



## BoB3K (Jul 9, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> The only way to be assured of getting a HR24 HD DVR is to buy one from Solid Signal.


Wow, solid signal has an HR24s for only $199. That's the same damn price as DTV!


----------



## BoB3K (Jul 9, 2007)

spartanstew said:



> In effect, you spent $200 to lease a working DVR. Does it work? If so, you really have no reason to be upset. Would it have been nice to get an HR24? Sure, I suppose, but you're just renting a receiver from them and the most important thing is if it performs the required functions adequately. I have a couple HR21's and they work great.


That's the same BS they tried to give me and it's not true. It has less storage space, and so therefore an inferior product. I didn't pay at discount, I paid full (lease) price. I told them and I'll tell you. I never said I needed an HR24, I just want one that's not 4 models (and 4 years?) old! An HR22 with the higher storage space would have been just fine.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BoB3K said:


> That's the same BS they tried to give me and it's not true. It has less storage space, and so therefore an inferior product. I didn't pay at discount, I paid full (lease) price. I told them and I'll tell you. I never said I needed an HR24, I just want one that's not 4 models (and 4 years?) old! An HR22 with the higher storage space would have been just fine.


They all have advantages and disadvantages. The HR20 has built in OTA, the HR22 and HR24 have bigger drives. The HR24 is faster. The HR24 also has many reports of problems and the HR21's tend to be less prone to issues.

You may not like it, but it is true. In D*'s eyes, all DVR's are the same and when you lease/rent one, you get whatever is available.

If they let customers pick, I would think most people would choose the HR24 since it's the most recent model. What would D* then do with all the other ones that they have on-hand? Toss them? If they did, how much do you think that HR24 lease would cost you? It'd be much more than $200. It's a business decision and a way to keep costs down. We can't have everything we want, all the time, unfortunately.


----------



## BoB3K (Jul 9, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> If they let customers pick, I would think most people would choose the HR24 since it's the most recent model. What would D* then do with all the other ones that they have on-hand? Toss them?


Of course the customers would. And what do we care what they do with their extras? They could do like most other companies have to do, and sell them at a discount instead taking it out on their customers.

If I go in to AT&T today and plop down $200 I get an iPhone4, not a 3G or earlier. I can still get the older model--for less money and with full disclosure of what I'm getting.

Do you work for DTV? I really don't want to discuss getting screwed over on a product with you any more.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

BoB3K said:


> Wow, solid signal has an HR24s for only $199. That's the same damn price as DTV!


Right, it's the standard lease fee. Only difference is Solid Signal guarantees it's a 24 (their guarantee stops there though).

If I were to decide to upgrade one of my boxes, unless I got it free from DirecTV, I'd likely buy from Solid Signal. Actually, even if they did offer me a free one, I'd still consider Solid Signal.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BoB3K said:


> Of course the customers would. And what do we care what they do with their extras? They could do like most other companies have to do, and sell them at a discount instead taking it out on their customers.
> 
> *If I go in to AT&T today and plop down $200 I get an iPhone4, not a 3G or earlier. I can still get the older model--for less money and with full disclosure of what I'm getting.*
> 
> Do you work for DTV? I really don't want to discuss getting screwed over on a product with you any more.


Umm, you're BUYING that from AT&T. This is a lease. Very different.

After you get out of high school, take a couple of business courses in college (if you get in) and then come back and we'll talk. Things will be much clearer for you after you understand how businesses work and the relationship between pricing and availability.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

A hd Receiver from my account for $49 and they sent me a H21-which Was fine as I wanted it mainly for Mrv over my local lan and that work well for me-I couldn't see paying more for a H24.

Your Hr21 will work just as well as a Hr24-it's just TV any way you receive it.


----------



## BoB3K (Jul 9, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> The only way to be assured of getting a HR24 HD DVR is to buy one from Solid Signal.


I went this way. Thanks again for the link. I would have been happy with an HR23, but apparently they're discontinued (at least according to SS).

Unless I'm missing something, from what I've read, the HR21s have 320G of storage and HR22 and on have 500G. I don't know about you guys that keep saying there is no difference, but my HR21 is always at 70%-80% full, and I was really looking forward to the bigger storage space.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

IMO if you are going to pay full price I would politely call and ask for a refund if you haven't activated it yet. Then take your money to amazon where you can get the latest for less. If you have a legacy dish you will still need those "damn converter cables" though.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BoB3K said:


> Unless I'm missing something, from what I've read, the HR21s have 320G of storage and HR22 and on have 500G. I don't know about you guys that keep saying there is no difference, but my HR21 is always at 70%-80% full, and I was really looking forward to the bigger storage space.


Many of us use external HD's of 1TB or larger (especially if our DVR is often 70% - 80% full), so the size of the HD in the DVR makes no difference.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

BoB3K said:


> That's the same BS they tried to give me and it's not true. It has less storage space, and so therefore an inferior product. I didn't pay at discount, I paid full (lease) price. I told them and I'll tell you. I never said I needed an HR24, I just want one that's not 4 models (and 4 years?) old! An HR22 with the higher storage space would have been just fine.


Yup I'd throw a fit over 180 gigs as well. Oh that HR22 you want is also 4 years old and good look finding one. The HR23 is 3 years old. The HR24 is just hitting 1 year.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Many of us use external HD's of 1TB or larger (especially if our DVR is often 70% - 80% full), so the size of the HD in the DVR makes no difference.


I'm using a WD My Book 1TB drive with my HR21-200. Its about $109 on Amazon and works OK. I've got about 38 hrs of HD and 20 hrs of SD on it and its 84% free.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

From the page where you click "add to cart" to order an HD DVR:

"Model HR24 pictured above. Your actual HD DVR model may vary"

They told you up front that you may not get an HR24 yet you're still mad??

Is it fair that you get a refurbished unit when ordering a "new" unit paying full price? No... Did they warn you up front? Yes... Did you get a working HD DVR? Yes...


----------



## Bruce M. (Oct 31, 2009)

External drive is absolutely the way to go. I've got a 21-100 hooked up to a 1.5 TB external drive, with 64% of the drive free, and whole seasons of shows, specials, movies, etc. on there. I also have a 24-500 with a 2.0 TB external drive, and I struggle to get the damn thing 20% full.

No need to have internal disk capacity be a factor in picking (or being satsified with) a DVR model.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

It's silly, but you have to call the installation sub-contractor directly and tell them to note that if the installer doesn't bring an HR24, you're refusing the installation. There will be silence on the other end of line, but they'll do it.

But now it's too late. They won't exchange a working DVR for an HR24. The installer told me that if it DVR/receiver passes all the tests, they have been told to not replace it. The lone exception is the H20-600, which they are still having problems with.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Many of us use external HD's of 1TB or larger (especially if our DVR is often 70% - 80% full), so the size of the HD in the DVR makes no difference.


...and many of us don't use external HD's, so the size is indeed important.

I got an HR21 last year free and I didn't even ask -- the CSR offered it to me when I called about another item. Obviously I didn't complain about not getting the newest model, but charging the full $199 lease price and sending an HR21 is certainly disconcerting.

I'd expect to pay a lot less leasing a four-year-old car than a new car, even if there's little mileage on it. It wouldn't be that difficult for DirecTV to offer DVR's at different prices, considering the age and capabilities of the various devices.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

When my R15-300 crapped out D* offered to replace it w/ another SD unit free, I chose to upgrade it to HD at that time and asked for the latest unit, did NOT happen. I was sent a Refurb HR21-100, boy was I POed, but hey,they offered to drop the $$$ to 50 dollars and it worked for me. The HR21-100(r) has worked out fine, very reliable, and so far problem free. On the other hand, my buddy down the street has an HR24-100 and it has given him nothing but problems. Ya never know with these DVRs, hey- my HR20-100 is a workhorse and has been for 6 years!:eek2:


----------



## jsclarke (Jul 10, 2007)

bobcamp1 said:


> It's silly, but you have to call the installation sub-contractor directly and tell them to note that if the installer doesn't bring an HR24, you're refusing the installation. There will be silence on the other end of line, but they'll do it.
> 
> But now it's too late. They won't exchange a working DVR for an HR24. The installer told me that if it DVR/receiver passes all the tests, they have been told to not replace it. The lone exception is the H20-600, which they are still having problems with.


I can tell you that worked for me day before yesterday. I asked the D* rep on the phone to leave a tech note to the guy bringing my DVR that said "customer requests HR24- call to reschedule if none available" Sure enough- the guy called for directions and also said "we saw the note and made sure we were bringing an HR24. I also went online to my account at the D* website- saw a promotion for $99 (to add an HD DVR)- and they agreed to swap an HR20 for me for the same price.

Once activated though I think you're stuck. We have whole home- which is why they wanted to send one out with a tech. I still like that better- because you can send an old model back with the guy if necessary... John


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

HR23 i s a v e r y s l o w m a c h i n e.

My HR20s are crisp, my Hr22s are crisp, my HR24s are crisp(er) but have "needs" (needs rebooting regularly).

HR21 and HR22 are essentially the same platform with the latter having a larger hard drive. If your is a refurb it may in fact have the larger drive aboard.

You pay a one time up front lease fee and the monthly "mirroring fee" for the hardware that they own and maintain. What they send you is at their discretion.

If you actually "need" the latest and greatest then order one from solidsignal or weaknees but in reality I like my HR20s and HR22s equally despite the drive sizing differences. The HR24 needs time to mature a bit in reality and the HR23 makes a superb doorstop.

I understand your frustration but you are at the mercy of the service provider's on hand inventory in the replacement pool.

I choose to obtain a fresh lease on equipment to ensure I'll get what I want but that's expensive and probably not sensible.

Don "if it works and it's part of your original 2 bills hey?" Bolton



BoB3K said:


> I went this way. Thanks again for the link. I would have been happy with an HR23, but apparently they're discontinued (at least according to SS).
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, from what I've read, the HR21s have 320G of storage and HR22 and on have 500G. I don't know about you guys that keep saying there is no difference, but my HR21 is always at 70%-80% full, and I was really looking forward to the bigger storage space.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

lugnutathome said:


> HR23 i s a v e r y s l o w m a c h i n e.
> 
> You pay a one time up front lease fee and the monthly "mirroring fee" for the hardware that they own and maintain. What they send you is at their discretion.
> 
> ...


It's silly for D* to charge the same upfront lease fee for a 3-year-old receiver vs. a brand new one. If I leased a car and they brought me a 2007 model instead of 2010 model, I'd be extremely upset. One is obviously more depreciated than the other. "But wait", you say, "the lease price would be different. You'd know ahead of time." That's exactly my point! Why doesn't D* do that?

Some people will tell you that the upfront lease fee helps keep the monthly cost down. These people must engineers or accountants, and they are both missing the point.

Marketing will tell you that people still feel an upfront lease fee is a purchase, no matter how many times you say the word "lease". Since people usually buy new items instead of used, they conclude the upfront lease fee ensures them of a new product. Hence they are disappointed when the product they get is well worn. They feel like they got robbed because their neighbor paid the same price and got a brand new product. The customer is now soured towards your product. That is a Bad Thing. That's why no one else does it. I can't think of another service provider that charges an upfront lease fee AND a monthly fee for a DVR (sometimes Dish charges "upgrade fee" when switching from receiver to DVR). D* must have missed that marketing class.

I will now hear from engineers and accountants, who will say that it's the customer's fault they anticipated something that wasn't really there. But that's part of human nature, and that's very difficult to change. So rather than fight it, just go along with it. Ditch the upfront fee and increase the monthly lease fee. It may not make sense, but everyone will be happier.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

bobcamp1 said:


> It's silly for D* to charge the same upfront lease fee for a 3-year-old receiver vs. a brand new one. If I leased a car and they brought me a 2007 model instead of 2010 model, I'd be extremely upset. One is obviously more depreciated than the other. "But wait", you say, "the lease price would be different. You'd know ahead of time." That's exactly my point! Why doesn't D* do that?


But if you rent a car, you have no say in the matter. All they're telling you is that you'll get a certain car class at a certain price and that it will work. It might be brand new, it might have 20,000 miles on it and a few dents.

In this case, it's much closer to renting than leasing as there's no residual value at the end of the term. You're renting a certain type of box (HD-DVR, SD-DVR, HR receiver, etc.) and the expectation is that it will work. If you happen to get one with more bells and whistles (larger hd, faster processor) that's great, but not to be expected (like getting xm radio or heated seats on a rental car).


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> But if you rent a car, you have no say in the matter. All they're telling you is that you'll get a certain car class at a certain price and that it will work. It might be brand new, it might have 20,000 miles on it and a few dents.
> 
> In this case, it's much closer to renting than leasing as there's no residual value at the end of the term. You're renting a certain type of box (HD-DVR, SD-DVR, HR receiver, etc.) and the expectation is that it will work. If you happen to get one with more bells and whistles (larger hd, faster processor) that's great, but not to be expected (like getting xm radio or heated seats on a rental car).


Please don't compare a two-year DVR lease with a three-day car rental. :nono2:

There's no up-front fee with a car rental, assuming you're using a credit card.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

billsharpe said:


> Please don't compare a two-year DVR lease with a three-day car rental. :nono2:
> 
> There's no up-front fee with a car rental, assuming you're using a credit card.


How do you know how long I rent cars for?

It's no more absurd (actually less so) than the comparison to a car lease. A leased car has value at the end of the term and the customer can purchase it (which is why you get to pick the car and the options you get). Can't to that with a DVR, and there's not always an upfront charge with a DVR either.

The differences in the length of the terms have no bearing.

Is a car rental the same as a DVR lease? No
Is a car lease the same as a DVR lease? No

You can please all you want, but the comparison banter was not started by me.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

If I had to pay full lease price for a DVR, I would insist that it be new. I've got no problem getting a discounted refurb, but it doesn't seem right to pay $200 for an HR21...


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

MikeW said:


> If I had to pay full lease price for a DVR, I would insist that it be new. I've got no problem getting a discounted refurb, but it doesn't seem right to pay $200 for an HR21...


then get your lease through a front store like Solid Signal, they wil be happy to make sure you get a brand spanking new in box HR24, but then you will pay the full upfront lease cost with little or no chance of a discount.

1. call directv - hope you can get a discount but take what they send you
2. call solid signal, get exactly what you want but at full cost


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

People wonder why the reps sometimes start off the call calm, then end up being short with the cust before it's over with.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> How do you know how long I rent cars for?
> 
> It's no more absurd (actually less so) than the comparison to a car lease. A leased car has value at the end of the term and the customer can purchase it (which is why you get to pick the car and the options you get). Can't to that with a DVR, and there's not always an upfront charge with a DVR either.
> 
> ...


You rent cars for over two years? I don't want to be the one to tell you this, but you might be getting ripped off. :grin:

You actually helped me prove my point. I came up with a comparison, and you came up with a different one. People are always trying to compare new things with what they have already experienced. Most people do not view the DVR rental as a rental car, because rental cars are usually short term (one week usually, one month max.) and they do not personalize it. A DVR records only the shows YOU want and it can stay in your home for years, so people become more attached to it than they probably should. That, and the fact that D* uses the word "lease" all the time. But as you said, it's really neither one.

There is yet another thread where someone is worried about which DVR they will get to replace their broken one. People shouldn't be worried about your product.

Simply charge customers more ($50? $75?) when one requests a new DVR. Most will then choose the refurbished DVR to "save money", but since it was their choice they will be OK with it.

If new product is limited (or there is a lot of old inventory), then D* could charge the extra fee as a request. If the tech. shows up with a refurb., the customer gets the extra fee credited back on his account. If the tech. does put in a new box, D* keeps the request fee.


----------



## illini (Sep 22, 2006)

Well kinda going through a similar thing. I'll summarize (by the way, I'm under no contract, just month to month since 2002):

HR21 died so called Directv and told them and they said they would send out a new box ASAP. Of course told them I wanted the HR24 and they said they cannot request boxes. It's just what comes out of the warehoure. As long as it's a DVD and is HD, that's all they care about. So Ok, got the new box 3 days later - HR21 Refurb. Not happy, I called and they said exactly the same thing and she said she would send out another box to see if a newer model comes. 3 days later, another refurb HR21. Not happy again, called, told them I would cancel, etc. transferred me, finally they said if I agree to "upgrade" and sign a 2-year contract, then they would credit my account the $200.00 for the HR24 that I have to go buy at Solid Signal. So that's where I am today. I understand their point. It is a leased reciever and it does perform the functions that they guarantee...DVR and HD. Don't know what I am going to do yet. I still have all 3 HR21's sitting in my living room. They said I have 7 more days. We will see but since I don't play on leaving, it sounds like a fair deal.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yea, if you dont plan on leaving, its a good deal, if the credit it in a one time credit, and not try to spread it out over 20 months .


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

illini said:


> Well kinda going through a similar thing. I'll summarize (by the way, I'm under no contract, just month to month since 2002):
> 
> HR21 died so called Directv and told them and they said they would send out a new box ASAP. Of course told them I wanted the HR24 and they said they cannot request boxes. It's just what comes out of the warehoure. As long as it's a DVD and is HD, that's all they care about. So Ok, got the new box 3 days later - HR21 Refurb. Not happy, I called and they said exactly the same thing and she said she would send out another box to see if a newer model comes. 3 days later, another refurb HR21. Not happy again, called, told them I would cancel, etc. transferred me, finally they said if I agree to "upgrade" and sign a 2-year contract, then they would credit my account the $200.00 for the HR24 that I have to go buy at Solid Signal. So that's where I am today. I understand their point. It is a leased reciever and it does perform the functions that they guarantee...DVR and HD. Don't know what I am going to do yet. I still have all 3 HR21's sitting in my living room. They said I have 7 more days. We will see but since I don't play on leaving, it sounds like a fair deal.


If you already knew that "they cannot request boxes" why did you continue to call and demand an HR24?? Better yet if you knew "they cannot request boxes" why threaten to cancel over it? You knew the rules but still expected them to be broken for you?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Poor *Battlezone*, I can just imagine how frustrated he must feel right now.

Rich


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> If you already knew that "they cannot request boxes" why did you continue to call and demand an HR24?? Better yet if you knew "they cannot request boxes" why threaten to cancel over it? You knew the rules but still expected them to be broken for you?


He called because he thought it might work....and it did. The "rules" at D* are flexible, they always have been, and there are a lot of factors that go into how they make a decision (and it also depends on lots of factors, including who you talk to).

It's hard to fault someone for wanting to get the best deal they can get. If D* offered me an HR24 (once the bugs are worked out) via a $200 credit, I'd do it.

In the mean time, they sent me an HR21-100 to replace and HR21-200 that failed. It has scratches on the back panel (big deal!) It has worked flawlessly for months. There are times where it is faster than my HR20-700 (in terms of GUI response), probably because the playlist on the 20-700 is large and it has a 2 TB drive (external) on it. I like both. I have an H21-200 in the bedroom. It does everything I need, and is quite snappy. The HR20-100 in the wife's domain continues to work, as it has since day one (at least 4 years ago).

So, I'm not making any extra effort to acquire an HR24 (which, in my opinion is still in the shakedown period), when each of my DVRs works fine. I don't, however, begrudge anyone driving the best deal they can get, for what they want.

Rules, policies, and practices are all negotiable and subject to being side-stepped, when it comes to D*. That is a *fact on the ground*, despite what anyone here says, despite what any CSR says, and despite the stated "rules and policies" of D* itself. Both history and current events make it clear that if one is persistent enough and lucky enough, just about anything is "on the table".

This can generate envy, if not outrage by someone else who didn't get the brass ring in response to their efforts. That's just the way it is. It's the way it has always been. I don't think much of it as a business practice, but there is no denying reality.

It doesn't offend me. I'm responsible for how far I will go to get what I want from D*. So far, I've not needed to twist arms, although I did simply state that what they wanted for WHDVR upgrade for me was too much, and requested they check to see if they could do any better, they reduced the fee from $149 to $25.00. I have no idea where that came from, but had I not tried to get a better deal, I'd have been out an additional $124.

Go figure.


----------



## illini (Sep 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> If you already knew that "they cannot request boxes" why did you continue to call and demand an HR24?? Better yet if you knew "they cannot request boxes" why threaten to cancel over it? You knew the rules but still expected them to be broken for you?


I didn't know at first I couldn't request boxes. Was told after the first call. The second call was just based on what CSR told me. Said it's a crap shoot, you could get a HR24 or you could get a HR20, it's whatever the people in the warehouse send out. He said that since one of the larger warehouses is in Chicago, it might be worth it to try and put in another request for another receiver since they have all receivers on hand there. And why threaten to cancel over it, well, why not? I didn't expect any rules to be broken for me, just seeing what they would offer to keep a loyal customer around. Does it hurt to try. Of course not. Seems like a reasonable deal. Buy a HR24 for $200, get a credit on my bill for $200, although it does require a 2 year contract. Still thinking about it.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

illini said:


> I didn't know at first I couldn't request boxes. Was told after the first call. The second call was just based on what CSR told me. Said it's a crap shoot, you could get a HR24 or you could get a HR20, it's whatever the people in the warehouse send out. He said that since one of the larger warehouses is in Chicago, it might be worth it to try and put in another request for another receiver since they have all receivers on hand there. And why threaten to cancel over it, well, why not? I didn't expect any rules to be broken for me, just seeing what they would offer to keep a loyal customer around. Does it hurt to try. Of course not. Seems like a reasonable deal. Buy a HR24 for $200, get a credit on my bill for $200, although it does require a 2 year contract. Still thinking about it.


Think too long and you'll get some non activation fees making the decision for you.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

BoB3K said:


> I went this way. Thanks again for the link. I would have been happy with an HR23, but apparently they're discontinued (at least according to SS).
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, from what I've read, the HR21s have 320G of storage and HR22 and on have 500G. I don't know about you guys that keep saying there is no difference, but my HR21 is always at 70%-80% full, and I was really looking forward to the bigger storage space.


This was his last post in the thread he started. The Hr21` has a 500 gig drive doesn't? SO it really doesn't matter if you can add (spend more $$) for an external drive or if you paid $199 you still get the joy of watching and reciording D* TV no matter what the model number is-after alll it is still leased and can be replaced in a heart beat (or upsman) by the service provider if the 4 yearoild crap dies tomorrow. 

Get a Grip :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

WestDC said:


> The Hr21` has a 500 gig drive doesn't?


No, 320gb.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hasan said:


> He called because he thought it might work....and it did. The "rules" at D* are flexible, they always have been, and there are a lot of factors that go into how they make a decision (and it also depends on lots of factors, including who you talk to).
> 
> It's hard to fault someone for wanting to get the best deal they can get. If D* offered me an HR24 (once the bugs are worked out) via a $200 credit, I'd do it.
> 
> ...


Well, while you're waiting for the bugs to be taken care of, I'm using the 24s up faster than I thought I would. So far, since I got my first one, I've had a total of five in the house and three went south. Wait a bit longer. 

Rich


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Well, while you're waiting for the bugs to be taken care of, I'm using the 24s up faster than I thought I would. So far, since I got my first one, I've had a total of five in the house and three went south. Wait a bit longer.
> 
> Rich


Yes, Rich, your experience is one of the reasons I said the 24 series was still in shake down (in my opinion). There are others as well. It's going to be a really nice unit some day, but (for me), that day is not today.  Others may be perfectly happy, I have no truck with that, either.

In the mean time, I'm doing nicely with the 20-700, 21-100, and 20-100. My stuff gets recorded and plays back nicely. Speed varies. Nothing to get excited about here.:lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hasan said:


> Yes, Rich, your experience is one of the reasons I said the 24 series was still in shake down (in my opinion). There are others as well. It's going to be a really nice unit some day, but (for me), that day is not today.  Others may be perfectly happy, I have no truck with that, either.
> 
> In the mean time, I'm doing nicely with the 20-700, 21-100, and 20-100. My stuff gets recorded and plays back nicely. Speed varies. Nothing to get excited about here.:lol:


At least the 24s work for a while. More than I can say for the other replacement HRs I've gotten. Better to buy them on eBay or CL and get one that actually works correctly. I've had really good luck with the 20-700s I've bought. Usually one owner sets, I think that has something to do with it.

Rich


----------



## dtvmike1652 (Jun 14, 2010)

bobcamp1 said:


> It's silly, but you have to call the installation sub-contractor directly and tell them to note that if the installer doesn't bring an HR24, you're refusing the installation. There will be silence on the other end of line, but they'll do it.
> 
> But now it's too late. They won't exchange a working DVR for an HR24. The installer told me that if it DVR/receiver passes all the tests, they have been told to not replace it. The lone exception is the H20-600, which they are still having problems with.


Here's your problem with that...the installation company does not guarantee what they have in stock. So you could be waiting weeks for a receiver that isn't that much better. If yours isn't broke..don't fix it. You people drive me nuts. Thinking you have to have the newest model. Again if it's not broke...don't fix it.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I hate to jump in here. I too have asked for a HR24. My HR21-700 HDD broke down a few days ago. I had to call D* and get a replacement. I asked if there is ANY way to get a HR24. They said no. I got the replacement on Saturday (4/9) it another HR21. But I'm just happy to have a working receiver. Would I have liked a newer model? YES! But that is D*'s policy. I can get ALL the features I would need and can get with the HR24. Only difference it's a bit faster and has a bigger HDD. I can add an external HDD to my HR21. This is what D* sees. If they all (unless you need 3D) do the same thing. Then you are able to get what is available.

Model - - - - | 3D | MRV or Whole Home DVR | 320 GB HDD or higher (=50 hrs MP4 HD) | OTA | Networking / Media Sharing

HR20 ------- | NO | YES -------------------------| YES 320-----------------------------------------| YES| -YES---------------------- -|
HR21 -------|YES | YES ------------------------| YES 320-----------------------------------------| NO*-| YES-------------------------|
HR22-------- | YES| YES -------------------------| YES 500 ----------------------------------------|NO* | YES ------------------------|
HR23---------| YES| YES -------------------------| YES 500 ----------------------------------------|NO* | YES -------------------------|
HR24---------|YES| YES --------------------------| YES 500 ----------------------------------------| NO*| YES--------------------------|


This is what D* sees MOST of the DVRs do the SAME thing. So this is why they send what is available.

*= AM21 needed for OTA


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

xmguy said:


> I hate to jump in here. I too have asked for a HR24. My HR21-700 HDD broke down a few days ago. I had to call D* and get a replacement. I asked if there is ANY way to get a HR24. They said no. I got the replacement on Saturday (4/9) it another HR21. But I'm just happy to have a working receiver. Would I have liked a newer model? YES! But that is D*'s policy. I can get ALL the features I would need and can get with the HR24. Only difference it's a bit faster and has a bigger HDD. I can add an external HDD to my HR21. This is what D* sees. If they all (unless you need 3D) do the same thing. Then you are able to get what is available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this was what you were trying to say.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I think this was what you were trying to say.


Yes I was thank you


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

dtvmike1652 said:


> Here's your problem with that...the installation company does not guarantee what they have in stock. So you could be waiting weeks for a receiver that isn't that much better. If yours isn't broke..don't fix it. You people drive me nuts. Thinking you have to have the newest model. Again if it's not broke...don't fix it.


It's not weeks of waiting, most of the new inventory they get are HR24s. I didn't have to wait at all.

The HR24s are much faster. For me, the HR20s and especially the HR21 sucked. They were broken. I returned them.

Besides, I have a 11-year-old Tivo. I upgraded the hard drive on it, but other than that it isn't broken. So I'm still using it.

I'm not one of those people who has to have the newest model. But if I'm coughing up $200 + $480 ETF, and the latest model is clearly better, I'm certainly going to request one. And if I got a 4-year-old unit while my neighbor paid the same price and got a brand new unit, I'd be a little upset.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> I'm not one of those people who has to have the newest model. But if I'm coughing up $200 + $480 ETF, and the latest model is clearly better, I'm certainly going to request one. And if I got a 4-year-old unit while my neighbor paid the same price and got a brand new unit, I'd be a little upset.


This is the basic problem that most people have. Yes you can order them from an on-line retailer, but you shouldn't have to.

In the end, I'm not too eager to see a change because those who "accept" the policy make it cheaper in the long run for those of us that don't.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> They all have advantages and disadvantages. The HR20 has built in OTA, the HR22 and HR24 have bigger drives. The HR24 is faster. *The HR24 also has many reports of problems* and the HR21's tend to be less prone to issues.
> 
> You may not like it, but it is true. In D*'s eyes, all DVR's are the same and when you lease/rent one, you get whatever is available.
> 
> If they let customers pick, I would think most people would choose the HR24 since it's the most recent model. What would D* then do with all the other ones that they have on-hand? Toss them? If they did, how much do you think that HR24 lease would cost you? It'd be much more than $200. It's a business decision and a way to keep costs down. We can't have everything we want, all the time, unfortunately.


Surprised to read this. I have two HR24s. I've seen some minor software bugs, but nothing that can't be cured with a reset. Otherwise, they've been rock solid.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

E91 said:


> Surprised to read this. I have two HR24s. I've seen some minor software bugs, but nothing that can't be cured with a reset. Otherwise, they've been rock solid.


I've seen some major issues with the 24s I've had. Nothing that could be cured with a reset or anything else. Just lost one a week or two ago.

Rich


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

rich584 said:


> I've seen some major issues with the 24s I've had. Nothing that could be cured with a reset or anything else. Just lost one a week or two ago.
> 
> Rich


I don't doubt that there are issues out there. Its just that mine have been flawless.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

E91 said:


> I don't doubt that there are issues out there. Its just that mine have been flawless.


Consider yourself lucky. I've had five to get two that work. And I'm still not sure if they are a better choice than a 20-700 with a large internal. My 20-700s seem to handle my obscenely large Playlist (yes, I know this is my own fault) a bit better than my 24-500s do.

Rich


----------



## Jwwgold (May 2, 2011)

I just ordered a whole house DVR service. This is a fresh install at my home. I'm leaving Uverse after four years. I got 2 20s installed and an hd receiver. I am not happy either. The the techs were a little embarrassed as well to be intalling these. Never in the questionnaire online was I asked if I had a 3d tv. I do have a 65vt25 and wanted to see the 3d DTV had to offer. They pride themselves with their 3d content. Guess what? The 20s CANNOT receive 3d content. They make it a point to deliver equipment capable of 3d to their users. I shouldn't have to put in the notes I have a 3d tv can you make sure the receiver can deliver. That's kind of like requesting a certain HD DVR and we all know you can't do that!

I had to laugh when the DTV person on the phone greeted me with, "Directv, where you never have to settle for second best". I'm standing with a 4 year old refurbished unit listening to this.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Did the installers not have anything else on their truck? They should have at least given you HR21s or newer if you told them you had 3D TVs. 

Tune to a 3D channel and I think it will give you a phone number and code. Call that phone number and give them the code and they will arrange to ship you a different HD-DVR that is 3D capable (they won't guarantee it will be an HR24 though).


----------



## Jwwgold (May 2, 2011)

The csr at DTV told me since I have contact with the installer just stay in communication with him. He said he couldn't get one out to me any quicker than the installer. The website should question the potential customer as to the types of tvs they own. They broadcast 3d but some equipment won't display it. There is something wrong with that. I'm not a huge fan of 3d but it's fun to see it once in awhile.

I had 3 trucks in front of my house including the area supervisor and nobody had anything greater than the 20.


----------

